# Grandmaster's legacy library?



## Pappy Geo (Jul 31, 2003)

Grandmaster's Legacy Library? 
I have an idea to run past everybody. There must be hundreds of videos of the Grandmaster out there amongst many of you. Many from seminars, backyards, private instruction and so on. 

If everyone who has videos like that would dubb them with the best quality they can and send them to the Presas family to start a historical video library. Jinile, if willing to devote her time would be an excellent organizer and could convert them to DVDs for long term preservation. They could then be checked out or purchased for a fee to help support the library. It would be a great way to preserve the Grandmaster's heritage and legacy for generations to come. 

Consider this a feeler to see if anyone is willing to contribute?
_________________


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

Any takers?


----------



## stickarts (Aug 3, 2003)

unfortunately, Prof. didn't often let me video tape him! I tried!!!
He would say....maybe later...which you knew meant forget it!!


----------



## twinkletoes (Aug 7, 2003)

There are a couple instructors at my school who have some OLD footage of the Professor.  I have been asking for it for years.  I will step up the requests.  If I get some footage, I will be glad to share.  

(I hear they have videos like "The Demo Prof. Presas did with Lee Lowery at one of the big open tournaments and received an award for the special presentation" or "Full Speed Tapi Tapi with 2 live machetes").  I will get on their case about it and see what I get.

~TT


----------

